# Chick snowboards to work



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds cool in theory but she's zipping past people and skims close to traffic coming in the opposite direction. If she tried that in my city someone would knock her on her ass.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha thats pretty dam cool. I would do that if it was practical. Your city is full of douche bags if they knocked someone on their ass for that lol.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Your city is full of douche bags if they knocked someone on their ass for that lol.


You nailed it. LOL

This was two minutes from my house an hour after I was there picking up some brew the other day;










Time to move. hah

About the video though, that smile on her face was how I feel when I'm riding. It was cool to see.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

oh ya haha, she was enjoying every second of that side walk ride. That's my facial expression most of the time I ride as well


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hell yea the sidewalks there might as well use....fuck anyone that doesn't like it. 

I get the same attitude from car drivers than don't like that I can ride motorcycle on the shoulder and on the white lines while their stuck sucking my exhaust fumes.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

Walking back up the hill after work would suck.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

RedRomo said:


> Walking back up the hill after work would suck.


If she's hardcore she'd skate it. :laugh:


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

RedRomo said:


> Walking back up the hill after work would suck.


Yup and in snowboarding boots.. Lol


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I can see this going horribly wrong, but still that was pretty cool.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would definitely do that if there was enough snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I ride down the sidewalk from the mountain to my house almost every day during peak season and I've definitely ridden down the road from the mountain using the snow banks as a half pipe and jibbed garbage cans. In Europe this is a bit more common than over here.


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

Marry me, please.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you see the close call at the end where she's trying to pass people and avoid oncoming traffic at the same time? She got lucky once, but I wouldn't run my luck too much.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Crono139 said:


> Marry me, please.


Does this proposal of marriage come with health insurance?


----------



## h0z (Oct 8, 2012)

So jelly! I wish I could board to work!! Instead I have to drive 40 mins.. Usually in the heat!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Ah, seeing that video makes me miss dreary, snowy vacation days out west.

Riding would be alright in the morning, but of limited use during lunch. she would still have to take the bus back home and keep a set of normal shoes at work.

I wonder how she keeps track of whether there is enough snow cover to make it into work without scraping the board on concrete?

I currently ride one of these to work every day 









It can be fun in light traffic, but most of the time I am trying to not get clobbered by cages on the road.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

thats pretty cool. she is on the wrong side though but fuck it.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to do shit like that all time back in high school.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> thats pretty cool. she is on the wrong side though but fuck it.


No, she is not. Clearly this is in continental Europe, which has the same rules as the US, etc. - if there is no clearly marked sidewalk, one should walk (and board, I guess) on the left-hand side of the road.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Lol sabatoa I remember seeing that robbery on the news. Michigan is full of douche bags for sure.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

Come December I'll be riding in to work... Although my place is right by the mountain and my work is the restaraunt on the mountain, so it wont really be the same as this chick. lol

Sooner or later, some idiot will be driving too close to the side and clip her. I wouldn't be trying what she's doing day in and day out.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

thats pretty cool..its basically the same as skateboarding , except now she has to take the bus anyway unless she wants to walk uphill for a mile


----------



## snuff33 (Oct 22, 2012)

That was very cool, the thought of being able to snowboard to work would be awesome.
Instead of a car, bus you got the ultimate eco-friendly way to get to work in the winter time.
Also that was some very nice dodging of people and traffic. Cool way to get to work!


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

That chick IS A BOSS !


----------

